# X11 forwarding on FreeBSD 9.3



## Starz (Feb 19, 2015)

I want to view astronomy software on my Fedora box while the software is running on another box running FreeBSD 9.3. I want to do X11 forwarding on my local network. In the /etc/ssh/sshd_config I set X11forwarding yes and I log in using the -X parameter.
That is, `ssh -X user@host`.

It doesn't work.


```
$ kstars &
$ process 81139: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory
See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.
  D-Bus not compiled with backtrace support so unable to print a backtrace
KCrash: Application 'kstars' crashing...
KCrash: Attempting to start  from kdeinit
KCrash: Connect sock_file=/home/user/.kde4/socket-host/kdeinit4_localhost_10
Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
KCrash: Attempting to start  directly
KCrash failed to exec(), errno = 2
```

user and host in the above are substitutes.


----------



## Starz (Feb 20, 2015)

I was looking at a post about installing Firefox 35 on FreeBSD 10.1 where setting dbus_enable="YES" fixed his problem. I thought it might fix mine and it did but I do not know why. Maybe a subsequent poster could give me a hint why it worked.


----------



## Catzilla4 (Feb 27, 2015)

It seems you are using KDE.  I'm not sure about other desktop environments, or just Firefox standalone, but I know for a fact that KDE needs the dbus daemon to be running in order to be able to view any windows.  Without the Dbus daemon running, the window couldn't run on your computer which caused the garbage on your console.
At least that's my best guess.
~Catzilla4


----------



## TheDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

When, `ssh -X` doesn't work for me, I just use `ssh -Y` instead.

The Dreamer.


----------

